# Back from Rod Jenkins Archery Clinic...



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

And?....I feel like Neo in the first Matrix movie when they unplugged him from the martial arts program and his first words were...

"I KNOW KUNG FU!"

:cool2:


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

As Morpheus said to him..." Show me " lol...lol...lol

Mac

ps...glad you had a good time


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope you had a great time and learned a lot. I know that your family knows how much it meant to you. Good for you.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Well....when's the first post Rod Jenkins Class video ?


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Did you learn anything different than what you were originally doing?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, spill it please.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Destroyer said:


> Yeah, spill it please.


Yeah... you rascal! What he said. I'll assume you just gave us that one line tease while you're writing a much more detailed account of your thoughts--right? :^)


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Well?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKS sent me a pic after the first session. Said it was going great.









He was even able to wear his Fedora.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad you learned a lot. You'll have to tell us how it effects your shooting once you've processed all the info.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Did you make any videos? Looking forward to hearing about the lessons.......


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed yourself jinks


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually?..that one liner above was from my droid after racing 1/2 way across the state back home to my daughters house to arrive just in time for my wifes birthday dinner..and now on to the real post/review..and first off?..

The location was nothing short of spectacular..out in the middle of nowhere in a lush oak hammock..










and Rod was indeed a top notch, ain't buy'in nobodys BS instructor...he was all nuts, bolts and facts..supported facts..










there were quite a few bows i got to lay my grubby paws on...










it wasn't just his delivery that impressed me...it was his follow through..










and he sent me home with a couple top notch training tools of the trade...and i love them! 










Jeffro..."Did you learn anything different than what you were originally doing?"

no...i learned "EVERYTHING" different from what i was doing.

GEREP...I saw one band-aid put to use the entire weekend...on Rods arm where a student accidentally poked him with a target tip as there was a lot of pointed sticks flying getting whipped around in close proximity to a lot of bodys as all the instruction was close-up and personal.

Folks?...the class was awesome..Rod dispelled many wives tales and urban legends and did so effectively..he also got muscles working in my back i thought i was using but never really knew i had until i got educated this weekend...and not just ID'ing those muscles but how to put them into proper use.

Now..i don't wanna dump to much here as it's not my intention to ignite any cutting debates so i'll just mention what i believed walking away..many things that Rod effectively changed "My Thoughts" about..and it's always been a hot topic for debate but here goes..

I now firmly believe that everyone (self included) "Gaps"...it's just that some do it at a conscious level while others who claim themselve "instinctive" do it at a sub-conscious level...but we all gap...at some level.

In my one-liner above i claimed "I FEEL" like neo.."KNOWING"....but it's going to take a lot of work on my part (just like sparring with morpheous afterwards) to put it into physical execution and i got quite a bit of work ahead of me but i have been given the knowledge and the tools to get'er done..and like Rod said..(and the one thing i already knew going into it)..that attending a weekend archery clinic wasn't going to turn any of us into over-night shooting sensations..but folks?..i gotta tell ya..I'm hot on it..this has been a real eye opener for me..and has given me a fresh start and a new way of execution that will take me to a much higher plateau than i could've achieve plugging along on my lonesome trodding through my own best thinking and advice of random others trial&error style..as thanks to one Mr. Rod Jenkins?..i'm not guessing at anything anymore..i now KNOW hwta i hafta do and HOW to get'er done..and i will..cause i bought-in..and i am Commited. 

And what an enjoyable weekend it was with some of the finest folks a feller could ever wanna meet and learn with. 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent, Bill. 

Sounds like it was well worth your time and money.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats what I need in the worse way.....I know I need help in several areas to ever get consistant the way I wanna be....glad you got to go to that clinic and I hope it helps ya out alot........


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

thorwulfx said:


> Excellent, Bill.
> 
> Sounds like it was well worth your time and money.
> 
> ...


Patrick..i told Rod at the end of day one (which was every bit of 9-5 and then some) that i felt like...

"If the class ended today i still got a bargain."

and that statement is true..i could've spent the next decade trying to learn on my own what this man taught me in 2 days.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

:thumbs_up


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Sounds great JINKSTER. The bandage pic was a joke based on what you had said earlier about Rod's style.

Glad you had a good time. I'd love to attend one of Rod's clinics some day.

:thumbs_up

KPC


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats! Enjoy your new knowledge!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

It’s amazing huh, Bill? I just knew you’d be pleasantly surprised with Rod’s clinic. I only wish I’d have had the opportunity to get that type of coaching from someone like him 40 years ago. He does indeed give you the “proper” foundation to build on.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Gee Whiz! I don't know what going on. Sorry about the triple.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I'll still be eager to see one of those video's after about a month on the bale and bridge. :^)


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Jinks, good coaching is good coaching, and sounds like you got a good start to build on.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> Sounds great JINKSTER. The bandage pic was a joke based on what you had said earlier about Rod's style.
> 
> Glad you had a good time. I'd love to attend one of Rod's clinics some day.
> 
> ...


Cool Kev but know this..what i said about Rods style?...was based on some real live BS others had relayed unto me..my only mistake was taking what they had to say at face value and running with it...and i'm oh so happy i got talked into making a u-turn and actually attending that class to experience it first hand..and like i said..Rod EFFECTIVELY dispelled a lot of BS that was planted in my head by others..and i feel oh so blessed to have been able to draw my own CONCLUSION based on the first hand experience of Rods Factual, Demonstratable tutoring! 

Rod knew i was going to be a hard case..and right up front he addressed the importance of keeping and open mind and a willingness to change..citing the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again while expecting different results..which coincidentally?...(and i don't believe in "coincidence")...is many of the same principles i apply in my 12 step program.

I might add that there was many "Talks" where we would sit and listen as Rod addressed many aspects of the mental aspects of archery..many times referencing "sticking to the basics"...building an effective and commited shot sequence...mastering you bow and shot and NOT letting fear and target results master you..to be fearless in execution and do your job..all of it...100%...with every shot..and if you should falter at any point of executing that shot sequence?..let down..and re-commit...and NEVER settle for a "less than shot" unless you're willing to accept "less than results".

In one weekend i now know what proper BT is, how it feels, and how it should be used properly...(and it's NOT scrunching your two shoulder blades together)...there is no questions in my mind regarding what proper shot sequence is...Rod gave me these tools...and a list of drills..and the knowledge of applying "The Bridge System"..he addressed Target Panic and explained proven methods of how to effectively work through and overcome it.."IF"...you're willing to do the work it takes to get there.

He made the old cliche of "Burn A Hole In It"..LAUGHABLE..at a rediculous level...and rightfully so. :laugh:

He explained that while there is plethora of folks who always seem to have 3 bows on order and 5 for sale?..on a never ending search for that "Magic Bow"?..the reality is there are very few bad bows but a whole lot of bad shooters trying to buy a skill that must be worked for.

He preached sticking with one bow.

He told two stories of dispelling the pixie dust that some tout as instinctive shooting..i one case it involved a claimed instinctive shooter who got a shooting towel wrapped around his wrist by and older wiser archer in such a way that he could not see or reference his arrow at full draw..and couldn't even hit the target butt let alone the target..in another case?..the claimed instinctive shooter was to shoot in a blacked out basement..tin foil over the windows...zero light...cant see your hand in front of your face..."Complete Darkness"...with a glow stick in the center of a 30" target..he shot at the glow stick 3 times before giving up..and all 3 of his arrows struck cement wall...from 20' away.

And there are many ways to gap..some do it with the arrow point..including string/face walkers..others do it with the riser window and others yet use the shelf..but Rods primary focus the entire time was form, drills and staying focused on the basics..and i learned a lot...much, much more than what i paid for!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> I now firmly believe that everyone (self included) "Gaps"...it's just that some do it at a conscious level while others who claim themselve "instinctive" do it at a sub-conscious level...but we all gap...at some level.


:thumbs_up :wink:

Some would rather substitute the word unconscious for subconscious...which just basically means the archer is not conscious/aware of doing something.

The easiest way to prove this is to take away an archer's sight picture except for the target by having them shoot in TOTAL darkeness at a lazer pointer.

Keep in mind there are some archers who can hit a target totally blind by using their hearing and relying more on their propioceptive abilities.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> building an effective and commited shot sequence...mastering you bow and shot and NOT letting fear and target results master you..to be fearless in execution and do your job..all of it...100%...with every shot..and if you should falter at any point of executing that shot sequence?..let down..and re-commit...and NEVER settle for a "less than shot" unless you're willing to accept "less than results".


AWESOME advice!



JINKSTER said:


> In one weekend i now know what proper BT is, how it feels, and how it should be used properly...(and it's NOT scrunching your two shoulder blades together).


But it is about adduction of one shoulder blade :wink:



JINKSTER said:


> "The Bridge System"..he addressed Target Panic and explained proven methods of how to effectively work through and overcome it.."IF"...you're willing to do the work it takes to get there.


:thumbs_up



JINKSTER said:


> He made the old cliche of "Burn A Hole In It"..LAUGHABLE..at a rediculous level...and rightfully so. :laugh:


Please fill us in more on that



JINKSTER said:


> in another case?..the claimed instinctive shooter was to shoot in a blacked out basement..tin foil over the windows...zero light...cant see your hand in front of your face..."Complete Darkness"...with a glow stick in the center of a 30" target..he shot at the glow stick 3 times before giving up..and all 3 of his arrows struck cement wall...from 20' away.


Glow sticks can work too.

Ray :shade:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BLACK WOLF said:


> :thumbs_up :wink: Some wouldrather substitute the word unconscious for subconscious...which just basically means the archer is not conscious/aware of doing something.
> 
> The easiest way to prove this is to take away an archer's sight picture except for the target by having them shoot in TOTAL darkeness at a lazer pointer.
> 
> Ray :shade:


You must not have had a chance to read my last post Ray...and yeah...Rod had some of us wiping tears away laughing at the rediculousness of some of the long standing BS that many believe as gospel..but at the same time?..he didn't do it in a demeaning way..my conclusion is there's just a whole lotta archers out there doing things they don't understand themselves as it's never been professionally explained and proven to them and are just runing on their own best thinking and thoughts...which may or?..many times..may NOT be correct..and up until this weekend with Rod?..i myself can be charged with numerous charges of guilty on that one myself. :laugh:

In a nutshell?..

He blew my mind with "truths"...crushed my world with "facts"..supported it all with demonstartions...and then helped me build a shot sequence based on proper form basics and sent me home with a list of drills and a game plan..the rest is up to me..and i'm good with that..and i will follow the program..CAUSE I WANT IT...BAD! :laugh:


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

BLACK WOLF said:


> :thumbs_up :wink: Some would rather substitute the word unconscious for subconscious...which just basically means the archer is not conscious/aware of doing something.
> 
> The easiest way to prove this is to take away an archer's sight picture except for the target by having them shoot in TOTAL darkeness at a lazer pointer.
> 
> Ray :shade:


Thats the way my uncle taught me to shoot when i was getting into it, in the dark with a flashlight pointed right at the target.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Bill

You payed the money took the course - now for the hard part - DO WHAT HE SAID at the end of the class - 21 days of bale and then the bridge - it truly is the best money you can spend in archery. The bridge keeps going and going - I am trying field for the first time this year - I have yet to get 10 shots at 80 yards with out a "less than" but, I will get there.

I am glad you enjoyed it Rod is a great one.

Matt


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> You must not have had a chance to read my last post Ray.


LOL...I was busy typing with my 2 fingers :wink:



JINKSTER said:


> there's just a whole lotta archers out there doing things they don't understand themselves as it's never been professionally explained and proven to them and are just runing on their own best thinking and thoughts...which may or?..many times..may NOT be correct.


That is pretty much it in a nutshell. Unfortunately...some people just refuse to listen to the words of others they disagree with...even if it is coming from someone who is more educated on the subject than themselves.



JINKSTER said:


> then helped me build a shot sequence based on proper form basics and sent me home with a list of drills and a game plan..the rest is up to me..and i'm good with that..and i will follow the program..CAUSE I WANT IT...BAD! :laugh:


AWESOME!

Go get 'em tiger! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rock74 said:


> Thats the way my uncle taught me to shoot when i was getting into it, in the dark with a flashlight pointed right at the target.


Even a flashlight can emit enough light in the room to make out a sight picture...even if it's faint...which is why a lazer pointer or glow stick is more effective in showing how nearly every archer uses visual aiming refernces to assist them while aiming.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Ray,

Totally agree with you - but I think I could do it string walking - I would have to fish around in the dark a bit but eventually I could black out the glow stick with my tip (which just proves your point) - gap or instinctive not a chance I have tried.

Matt


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it Jinx . Rod is a good coach for sure . 

Make sure you discipline yourself for 21 days reprogramming at the bale ... then the bridge ....

Promise you , stick with it and you won't know yourself ... you'll have a repeatable confident shot sequence .........

it makes archery s much more fun


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting that, I'm all amped up and didn't even take the class, I have been watching him in Masters of the barebow III and just started working on the shot sequence.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Great! Glad you had such a terrific time and have seen the light. Like others have said already the hard part starts today. Staying committed and following the plan. Don't rush, don't get discouraged,, just do what he taught you and in a relatively short time you will be light years ahead of where you were on this past Thursday. Pay attention to the details.
Happy shooting.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

It's all about commitment and the perseverance to see it through Bill..glad you liked the joke about Morpheus...was kinda hoping you had some video from the class...:wink::wink:

Mac


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks folks!...but I gotta tell y'all...there is no "hard part"...as nothing is tough when its something you want to do and that's what it is for me..I'm looking forward to it...as the training never stops for me..and I guess maybe I'm different but I love blank bail and form tuning...drills..all of it..as targets are just a test of what it is I do...nothing more...and MAC...I thought about shooting some vids but..didn't feel right about doing that..felt it wouldn't be fair to Rod.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Sounds like a great experience. Got a couple "ah-ha" moments you want to share? If there are two things you took away from the class that you think will help you in the long run what would they be?

I've seen him on the MBB series and really like what I've seen of his teaching style. Seems pretty laid back, in kind of an intense and analytical way...if that makes sense. Wish he would come up to Minnesota and put on a seminar, I'd be all over it.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

:behindsof


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Sounds like you had a great time and now have a great base to work from. I really like the way he explains things (scientifically and with reason and purpose) and would like to talk to him in person some day. I think I would get much more from Rod Jenkins and his style as opposed to someone like Rick Welch who has more of a 'feel' style.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

EK...ill defiantly be more than happy to share and elaborate on the ah ha moments when I get home from work..to many to type off a DROID. LOL

Centershot....yep....exactly.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad you liked Rod's clinic. It was a huge eye opener for me when I attended it a couple years ago. Keep working on those drills and DO the bridge shooting. I still do the blind bale and form master drills he outlined a few times a week. 

P.S. Hope you did not have to endure too much smack talk from Rod about Alabama football!


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

This is a very interesting thread - Jinkster - you say:


_"Rod had some of us wiping tears away laughing at the rediculousness of some of the long standing BS that many believe as gospel..but at the same time?..he didn't do it in a demeaning way..."_


I guess from some of your quotes in this thread - as found below - you don't believe calling someone elses methods of shooting "ridiculous", "BS", "pixie dust", "myth"., "laughable", and that they don't understand what they are doing to be demeaning!

here are some quotes:



_"Rod EFFECTIVELY dispelled a lot of BS"_

_"He made the old cliche of "Burn A Hole In It"..LAUGHABLE..at a rediculous level...and rightfully so."_ "laugable' and ridiculous"- um... Al Henderson - world renouned Olympic Archery Coach and author of "Understanding Winning Archery" would beg to differ as would many Olympic archers and other World Class archers.

_"He told two stories of dispelling the pixie dust that some tout as instinctive shooting..i one case it involved a claimed instinctive shooter who got a shooting towel wrapped around his wrist by and older wiser archer in such a way that he could not see or reference his arrow at full draw..and couldn't even hit the target butt let alone the target..in another case?..the claimed instinctive shooter was to shoot in a blacked out basement..tin foil over the windows...zero light...cant see your hand in front of your face..."Complete Darkness"...with a glow stick in the center of a 30" target..he shot at the glow stick 3 times before giving up..and all 3 of his arrows struck cement wall...from 20' away."_ 

Well - the one who does not understand here is not the instinctive shooter - it is you and Rod - no instinctive shooter who understands the mental aspect of what is going on would claim that one can shoot in complete darkeness - the brain needs feedback and references - the difference is whether or not those references are made at a conscious level or a subconscious level.

You and apparently Rod can poke fun at and make demeaning comments all you want regarding instinctive shooting - and your missunderstandings of what it is all you want - I will keep shooting that way and btw - beating Rod. I have beaten Rod every single time I have shot against him - one time so bad that he did not even turn in his score card - that was at a shoot that is truly set up for realistic bowhunter practice.

I do not understand why in Traditional Archery - guys have to poke fun at, call "BS", "pixie dust", "laughable", etc... other methods of shooting and not just teach the method they thing is best and not insult other methods - it is truly sad.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

There is a long-standing and oft repeated and believed myth in Trad that "visually burning a hole in your target" is somehow an alternative for having first and foremost, a developed, repeatable, form and sequence. IOW, "instinctively", the eyes can dictate the shot and the body will learn to follow. What any good coach, even Mr. Henderson will attest to, is that aiming is way secondary to form. If one is inclined to believe in such myth, all they read about on methods of developing target focus will naturally bias that way. I would imagine Rod is teaching that one cannot "aim" their way into consistent accuracy, as any good coach would teach similar.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

sharpbroadhead said:


> This is a very interesting thread - Jinkster - you say:
> 
> 
> _"Rod had some of us wiping tears away laughing at the rediculousness of some of the long standing BS that many believe as gospel..but at the same time?..he didn't do it in a demeaning way..."_
> ...




Shhhhhhhh!:chimpeep: This is still a developing story. Or should I say a continously changing story.

Although I do agree with you. Rick Welch came to my mind as I was reading those insulting statements. But since he does not actually shoot instinctive maybe I was wrong. That Rod fella must be really something, really good at guestimating yardage. I have seen those videos and to use that method you would have to know the distance.
The best part to me (comical) is how the people who don't know how to shoot instinctive fight sooo hard.:greenwithenvy: against what they don't understand.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I assume the comment about Rick was tounge and cheek. I tell ya - I thought Rod was a nice guy - but if these comments are true as reported by Jinxster.... - well - whatever


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

sharpbroadhead said:


> I assume the comment about Rick was tounge and cheek. I tell ya - I thought Rod was a nice guy - but if these comments are true as reported by Jinxster.... - well - whatever


Yep.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Forest - can you imagine if I came in here saying that Rod Jenkins methods and school was "laughable", "ridiculous", "BS", "pixie dust" - and that he didn't really understand what he was doing or teaching? I would suspect that the thread would be pulled and I would get banned - but when these guys say this stuff about instinctive - it is all good - and perfectly fine - it is just them stating their opinions. This is the divisive stuff that makes us all look bad and should be ended. 

If ya liked Rod's school - great - If Rod thinks his method is the best - fine - no need to trash other methods - ESPECIALLY when people who shoot the other method beat you on the range!


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Well, I'm back quiet.:behindsof


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

sharpbroadhead said:


> I guess from some of your quotes in this thread - as found below - you don't believe calling someone elses methods of shooting "ridiculous", "BS", "pixie dust", "myth"., "laughable", and that they don't understand what they are doing to be demeaning!


It's NOT about the method for most of us. It's all about the terminology and what some people have convinced themselves they are doing.

I don't believe any one here is currently making fun of Instinctive aiming specifically as a credible aiming technique. 

Most of the debate is with the terminology and the sport's science involved with the technique.

What's truly sad...is how there are people that don't recognize that and take any disagreement about the subject as a personal attack.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Sanford said:


> There is a long-standing and oft repeated and believed myth in Trad that "visually burning a hole in your target" is somehow an alternative for having first and foremost, a developed, repeatable, form and sequence.


I agree...BUT...'burning a hole in the target' does have it's place. Most of us can only concentrate on one thing at a time for a short period of time before we get distracted or another thoughts enters our minds. This is part of the reason why a shot sequence is so beneficial for so many archers. It keeps us focused on one thing at a time for a short period of time which helps block out any non-productive thoughts.

'Burning a hole in the target' is very effective for the right archer under the right circumstance...and it is primarily beneficial for Instinctive archers who have to aquire their target quickly and shoot it quickly.

Ray :shade:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BLACK WOLF said:


> I agree...BUT...'burning a hole in the target' does have it's place. Most of us can only concentrate on one thing at a time for a short period of time before we get distracted or another thoughts enters our minds. This is part of the reason why a shot sequence is so beneficial for so many archers. It keeps us focused on one thing at a time for a short period of time which helps block out any non-productive thoughts.
> 
> 'Burning a hole in the target' is very effective for the right archer under the right circumstance...and it is primarily beneficial for Instinctive archers who have to aquire their target quickly and shoot it quickly.
> 
> Ray :shade:


Ray..as you are well aware...much is open to individual interpretation as the student views and accepts what is being taught and Rod did make a funny (as there were quite a few light hearted moments for laughs..which made the class even that much more enjoyable) by saying that...

"If you're holding at full draw and relying soley on that old clich'e of 'burn a hole in it'?..lemme know how that works out for you when you're going for that 12 ring on that 42yd standing bear."

and we all laughed..cause at that point of the clinic/class?...we all knew your chances of hitting it with such a method would be slim too none as Rod went on to explain that what that old clich'e meant to him was..."A State Of Mind"..where the archer is at "Peak Focus"..and he also went on to explain that even the best of us can only maintain that level of focus for about 3 seconds..and the reason he brought it up was to reinforce to us the importance of setting up the shot and proper execution of shot sequence and the COMMITMENT of being honest with yourself by asking yourself if you can bring the shot to conclusion BEFORE..you enter "Peak Focus" and "Burn a Hole In it" cause?..ya only got about 3 seconds to conclude that shot once you flip that switch.

EK: "The *"PHYSICAL"* Ah Ha Moments":

1. Learning that "Proper Back Tension & Expansion " is NOT scrunching the two shoulder blades together..far from it. 

2. Rod calling me out on a "High Bowarm Shoulder"...that the bowarnm shoulder should be droped and locked low using slight tension from the left lateral muscle which should have BOTH shoulders blades (aka scapulas) moving towards the target when the rhomboid and lat are tensioned correctly with the right scap making big movement and the left scap moving just slightly..toward the target.

3. Discovering my "Rhomboid Muscle", Learning how to identify it, isolate it and put it to proper use (for the first time ever) thanks to Rod and a supplied form-master rig.

4. Learning how to truely relax the string hand and forearm.

5. The Parachord Bow...he handed out lengths of parachord which he adjusted to our individual proper draw/form lengths as a training aid to not only practice our BT and release but also to see proper purchase of the string with our string hands as you could readily see if your deep hook finger/anchors position was torquing the string or not as...at a glance?..you could look down and see if the strings were aligned with each other or?..torqued.

The *MENTAL* Ah Ha Moments:

1. Being honest with yourself..are you dedicated and COMMITED to each and every shot?..or are you just flinging arrows.

2. Realizing and Accepting just how often i was "Giving Up" and settling for a "Less Than" shot instead of commiting myself to each and every shot..100%...and not settling for less than...and just flinging arrows...which leads me too..

3. Realizing the INSANITY of adopting the belief that.."If i just shoot enough arrows?..i'm bound to get better"...FALSE!

4. Realizing that while some may have mastered such terms as "snap-shooting" through shear will power and flinging gaggillions of arrows?..they are far and few between and it took them eons to "Get There"...when they/i could've been shooting lights out decades ago if they/i checked their/my egos at the door and opened their/my minds and accepted some coaching from professional instructors. (it's tough trying to keep me in the equation here..of what i experienced and felt through the clinic) :laugh:

What two most valuable things?...that's a hard choice as there were so many and they were ALL valuable and if any one thing is overlooked?..but to answer the best i can?..

1. Coming out of the denial of BS'ing myself and accepting that each and every shot taken deserves 100% commitment..or let down..and as Rod so eloquently put it?.."don't get me wrong..98% takes a LOT OF EFFORT!...to lose." :laugh:

and?..

2. Realizing that the $225 fee i paid for this clinic was far and away the best money i EVER spent on ANYTHING related to archery..that there are no magic bows..just one that's right for me and to stick with that one bow..and that attending this clinic has given me a fresh start..a new begining..whereby if i follow the program, practice my drills and put the right amount of effort into it?..i too could become a world class trad archer if i so desire. 

and there were many other ah ha moments but i can see i would have a problem conveying them here in a socially sanitized way that wouldn't cause board problems or offend others but to sum it up?..imho?..to me?..the course was in fact worth every bit of 5X's what i paid...as how many more bows was i going to buy trying to get.."good"?..and i can answer that question today...(1) LOL! 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

JINKSTER said:


> Ray..as you are well aware...much is open to individual interpretation as the student views and accepts what is being taught and Rod did make a funny (as there were quite a few light hearted moments for laughs..which made the class even that much more enjoyable) by saying that...
> 
> "If you're holding at full draw and relying soley on that old clich'e of 'burn a hole in it'?..lemme know how that works out for you when you're going for that 12 ring on that 42yd standing bear."
> 
> ...


Well said Bill...well said.

Mac


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BLACK WOLF said:


> It's NOT about the method for most of us. It's all about the terminology and what some people have convinced themselves they are doing.
> 
> I don't believe any one here is currently making fun of Instinctive aiming specifically as a credible aiming technique.
> 
> ...


That's what has stood out to me about parts of this thread and even Masters of the Barebow. There's still no consistency in the terms, and a lot of bad mouthing as a result from both sides when there doesn't have to be. 

There's a lot to be said about aiming subconsciously, which seems to be all "instintive" shooting comes down to. At least, that's how it all seems to me?

Anyway, congrats on the success you're having with Rod's clinic Jinkster!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

kegan said:


> That's what has stood out to me about parts of this thread and even Masters of the Barebow. There's still no consistency in the terms, and a lot of bad mouthing as a result from both sides when there doesn't have to be.
> 
> There's a lot to be said about aiming subconsciously, which seems to be all "instintive" shooting comes down to. At least, that's how it all seems to me?
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the success you're having with Rod's clinic Jinkster!



Yup...it seems consistancy in terminology has been the problem of having any intelligent conversations/debates...and I am sure this is true since these type things have taken place anywhere...

Mac


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Let me make one thing perfectly clear..."Rod"..didn't bad mouth anyone or anything..(and neither did i)..now he did use the terms BS, Wives Tales and Old Clich'es here and there..but only to either dispell what in his opinion was long term old school beliefs..stuff folks had planted up in their heads with precepts of "But when i was 12 my uncle Lenny showed me this way..."..or?.."My 2nd cousin Louie told me that..."...or the worst of'em all?.."But this guy on the internet said!" :laugh:

And his opines were solidfied into factual representation and supported with physical demonstrations...and there was no question about wether he was right or wrong when he was done demonstrating...but he'd ask if there were any questions..and most times there weren't...and if there was?..he would work on that persons question until he could come up with a way that they could clearly understand and accept what it ws he was trying to show as factual..and he did a dang good job of it..for instance..

when he busted me for using a "High Bowarm Shoulder"?...he stopped everyone from doing what they were doing..then called upon a huge chinese fellow from the class and showed us..how with a high bowarm shoulder he could physically push him out of form..cause of leverage and balance..but with a low bowarm shoulder?..he was pushing into his upper body center mass..the chest..and couldn't budge him..solid as a rock..proving his words out with every claim he made..and while i'm at the keyboard again?..

He also explained to us the importance of a "Deep Hook"..making sure that everyone understood the reason why you want that string at the bottom groove of that first joint..."because it's hard cartalage and NOT soft meaty tissue"...where the string can bury itself into that soft tissue affecting a built-in pluck...and?..grooving and wearing out gloves for the fingertip shooters out there real quick.

I dunno folks...there was so much info he crammed into my/our heads in two days it'll probably be a week of posting before i'm done remembering and relaying it all..even?..

The Bowhand: and how if you just make a stop sign (like one would do with your hand) then?.. simply drop your fingers the wrist relaxes and the knuckles automatically assume a 45deg angle..fork the bow with thumb and index aligning along your lifeline and viola..a proper grip..with a gentle wrap of the index for security or thumb sling or whatever other method you would like to use to ensure retension of the bow.

In essence?..the course was extremely comprehensive for 2 days and was in fact like finally learning to shoot a bow the proper way for the first time..for me anyways.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Great write-up Jinkster. Sounds like you went into it with the right frame of mind and came away with a solid plan toward improvement. Maintaining that level of focus is tough, I know I'm guilty of just "flinging arrows" at times. 

But really, no new bows...? What happened to that sexy Italian recurve...just because you don't _need_ a new bow doesn't mean you don't _want_ one...:heh: :wink:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> Let me make one thing perfectly clear..."Rod"..didn't bad mouth anyone or anything..(and neither did i)..now he did use the terms BS, Wives Tales and Old Clich'es here and there..but only to either dispell what in his opinion was long term old school beliefs..stuff folks had planted up in their heads with precepts of "But when i was 12 my uncle Lenny showed me this way..."..or?.."My 2nd cousin Louie told me that..."...or the worst of'em all?.."But this guy on the internet said!" :laugh:
> 
> And his opines were solidfied into factual representation and supported with physical demonstrations...and there was no question about wether he was right or wrong when he was done demonstrating...but he'd ask if there were any questions..and most times there weren't...and if there was?..he would work on that persons question until he could come up with a way that they could clearly understand and accept what it ws he was trying to show as factual..and he did a dang good job of it..for instance..
> 
> ...


When you refer to the 1st joint, are you saying from the fingertip or from the hand? I'm assuming from the finger tip... :grin:

Sounds like you had a blast... :thumbs_up


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

rattus58 said:


> When you refer to the 1st joint, are you saying from the fingertip or from the hand?


from the.. :laugh:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JINKSTER said:


> he also went on to explain that even the best of us can only maintain that level of focus for about 3 seconds..and the reason he brought it up was to reinforce to us the importance of setting up the shot and proper execution of shot sequence and the COMMITMENT of being honest with yourself by asking yourself if you can bring the shot to conclusion BEFORE..you enter "Peak Focus" and "Burn a Hole In it" cause?..ya only got about 3 seconds to conclude that shot once you flip that switch.


EXACTLY!!!! :thumbs_up

That explanation makes much more sense than how your first statement regarding 'burning a hole' came across.

I'm soooo glad you got out of it what many of us have been trying to share with you. Sometimes it takes that one on one experience with a good coach, who can explain the different aspects of archery in a way that finally make sense to you.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> from the.. :laugh:


 :grin: I was thinkin that meself... :grin:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Great write-up Jinkster. Sounds like you went into it with the right frame of mind and came away with a solid plan toward improvement. Maintaining that level of focus is tough, I know I'm guilty of just "flinging arrows" at times.


Thanks EK..and i'm pretty certain we're all guilty of flinging a few from time to time.  



Easykeeper said:


> But really, no new bows...? What happened to that sexy Italian recurve...just because you don't _need_ a new bow doesn't mean you don't _want_ one...:heh: :wink:


Well?...we never know right?..i still haven't picked up a riser yet that i like the fit and balance more than the DAS 21..but might get it in ILF config and go with dryad acs limbs..but i aint in no rush..figure i oughta learn how to shoot first! :laugh:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

kegan said:


> That's what has stood out to me about parts of this thread and even Masters of the Barebow. There's still no consistency in the terms, and a lot of bad mouthing as a result from both sides when there doesn't have to be.
> 
> Exactly! And it's been one of my goals to help try and shed some light on these terms to try and develop some consistentcy.
> 
> There's a lot to be said about aiming subconsciously, which seems to be all "instintive" shooting comes down to. At least, that's how it all seems to me?


Even though there is more to it than just that...that would be an example of a more simplified explanation.

Subconscious as it relates to describing how an archer may aim...basically describes a level of awareness or a level of concentration. Each archer may have a different level of awareness or concentration in regards to their visual aiming reference/references.

Some archers are totally aware of their aiming references and are consciously analyzing the exact sight picture...whereas other archers may only be slightly aware of their aiming references and are shooting more by feel.

There are also those archers that are not consciously analyzing their sight picture because they don't have time to when compared to an archer who is adjusting their sight picture while holding at full draw.

Ray :shade:


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

everyone always adjusts their "sight picture" - it is either done fast or done slow - it is done consciously or subconsciously - it can be done slowly at a conscious or subconscious level - but usually in very fast shooting it is always done at a subconscious level. A basketball player always in every shot aims at a subconscious level - but sometimes his shot is more slow and deliberate - but it is still done at a subconscious level - as there are no aiming references at all. The same with an archer - just because an archer sometimes shoots slower and more deliberately does not mean that he or she is not still aiming totally at a subconscious level as much so as when shooting very fast at a moving target - the subconscious mind can do all the work in either situation - and it actually takes more mental discipline to aim at a subconscious level slowly than to do it fast. When a shot is slow and deliberate the conscious mind can do one of two things to mess up the shot - it can wonder and think about everything that could possibly go wrong with the shot - or it can try to interfere with the aim - and in either case - the result is a bad shot - it takes a great deal of mental discipline to keep the consicous mind focused on one thing throughout the entire shot - and that thing being the spot one wants to hit - hence phrase "burning a hole" in the target. When shooting fast there is no time for these distractions from the conscious mind and the subconscious just does its thing.

A prime example happened to me this weekend - we were turkey hunting and came upon a creek that we wanted to cross, but the bridge was rotted and no good - we walked the edge of the creek and found a fallen birch tree that had was about 8-10 inches in diameter spanning the entire width of the creek. My brother and I were debating whether we sould try and cross on that since our boots were wet from walking in wet grass all morning - while we were debating our friend just got on the log and walked across the creek like it is nothing. We stood in amazement. My brother then tried and was taking very careful steps and really thinking about it - and guess what happened? You got it - he got wet. Had he just walked across and not gave it any thought at all it would have been no big deal and he would have done just as my buddy did - but instead he allowed his conscious mind to interfere with what is normally a subconscious act - namely - walking. I knew that I would do the same - so I went across it on my belly - .

Bottom line is instinctive (subconscious) aiming does exist - it can be done fast or slow, and it is not "laughable" it is not a "myth" it is not "pixie dust" and "burning a hole" in the target is a great way to describe where and how much your conscious mind should be focused - and when one does it - it can be amazingly accurate - accurate enough that you can beat guys who poke fun at it and get paid to teach others how to shoot -


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

It's becoming more and more obvious that some people do not fully understand subconscious as it applies to aiming...and are some of the primary reasons why there is so much controversy over this topic.

What does it mean to be conscious of something?

Can an archer place their arrow tip or their sight pin on or very near their target within their direct line of sight and not be conciously aware of it's placement at all?

When you are driving...are you aware of the cars in the other lane next to you if they are within your periphial vision?

How aware are you of them?

What about the cars in the opposite lane or the lines dividing the lanes on the road?

Just because an archer isn't focusing on a specific object within their sight picture does not mean they are unaware of it....AND...just because an object is within a person's perphial vision does not necessarily mean they are consciously aware of it either.

There is a direct connection between what's in and near an archer's direct line of vision to what they are consciously aware of. The closer an object gets to an archer's direct line of sight...the more consciously aware they become of it.

Once an object enters an archer's direct line of sight between the archer's eye and the target...the archer becomes totally aware of it and in no shape or form can be totally unconscious or unaware of it.

As you should be able to begin to see....Instinctive Aiming isn't as simple as some may want you to think it is.

The example that sharp gave about walking across the log...also applies to Instinctive Aiming...and a BIG part of it...does in FACT...have to do with speed of execution.

The slower and more methodical a person moves...the more conscious they are of their movements.

What many people want you to believe is true Instinctive Aiming is really no different than what many experienced Gap shooters have been doing for a long time. There is a difference and it's more than just shooting at a subconscious level.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Log Walk??? Now we are to compare with Robin Hood and Little John? BTW, that's more fiction than fact there. Besides, every professional tightrope walker I see moves methodical and slow, so I shoot my bows similar.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 15, 2010)

Good stuff here :darkbeer:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Sanford said:


> Log Walk??? Now we are to compare with Robin Hood and Little John? BTW, that's more fiction than fact there. Besides, every professional tightrope walker I see moves methodical and slow, so I shoot my bows similar.


So where do you not see the connection?

What's the difference in how a tight rope walker walks a tight rope and an Olympic gymnist works the balance beam?

Ray :shade:


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pixie dust...it's all pixie dust...

It will never matter to those folks who dislike Jinkster...they will continue to slam the man..no matter what..that is very sad to me...very sad...

Sharp..you may be a great shot..and do extremely well in competition...but you don't know your butt from a hole in the ground to what the brain actually does..


All you instinctive archers out there that actually thinks anything in this sport is done at a subconscious level...answer me this one question


When you shoot your bow...can you recall the shot and what you did ?

Mac


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Ray, like a tightrope walker, I too use a stabllizing bar. Closest connection I can see, to be more serious.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

To change the subject a little... nothing unusual about that here, especially in this thread. I've heard folks refer to an ignore button. Where is it? I've looked all over trying to give it a couple clicks and can't find it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

MAC 11700 said:


> Pixie dust...it's all pixie dust...
> 
> It will never matter to those folks who dislike Jinkster...they will continue to slam the man..no matter what..that is very sad to me...very sad...
> 
> ...


Why would ANYONE not like jinkster?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Sanford said:


> Ray, like a tightrope walker, I too use a stabllizing bar. Closest connection I can see, to be more serious.


Fair enough. I understand where your coming from...but I'm discussing the connection between conscious awareness and the movement of the body as a person moves across an elevated narrow path....specifically how a tight rop walker moves compared to a gymnist.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

MAC 11700 said:


> When you shoot your bow...can you recall the shot and what you did ?


When I'm aiming Instinctively I can recall what my target was and choosing when to draw but I can't recall exactly what my sight picture looked like nor exactly when I released the bowstring. I'm basically only aware that I swung my bow up in one fluid motion in response to where the target was or looked to be moving towards and at some point released the string.

Ray :shade:


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Jim you go to their profile page and their is a button to add to the ignore list.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

MAC 11700 said:


> It will never matter to those folks who dislike Jinkster...they will continue to slam the man..no matter what..that is very sad to me...very sad...
> 
> Mac


I'm not sure anyone personally dislikes JINKSTER, I know I don't. How could I, the only thing I know about him is what I read here. What I do know, and where I think JINKS often runs into a buzz saw, is that he seems to have a new set of absolute truths on a weekly (sometimes daily) basis. Problem is, they are often diametrically opposed to each other. 

One day he is cutting people down for doing *"prima donna shoulder touches,"* wanting to be *"professional gappers,"* and the next day he is saying that anything else but proper form, is *"pixie dust, laughable, old wives tales, and BS." * When some of us tried to explain to JINKS that his *"spiritual snap shooting"* was actually a from of TP, he adamantly told us, in NO uncertain terms, that we were full of chit. One day, describing Rod Jenkins, JINKS said, *"I'm of the opinion that there's something fundamentally flawed about having to wear a band-aid on your nose to shoot a bow"* Now...well, you get the picture.

It's not about *"dislike"* MAC, it's just that in all aspects of life, when you go out hunting crow, sometimes you have to eat some. Not only that, but there will always be a number of "waiters" out there more than willing to serve it up for you...on a silver platter.

Unfortunately, when you *"call people out,"* (JINKS' words, not mine) sometimes they answer.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks ozzypop. The world looks brighter already. Now if we could eliminate that "Reply with Quote" deal, we'd really have something.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> I'm not sure anyone personally dislikes JINKSTER, I know I don't. How could I, the only thing I know about him is what I read here. What I do know, and where I think JINKS often runs into a buzz saw, is that he seems to have a new set of absolute truths on a weekly (sometimes daily) basis. Problem is, they are often diametrically opposed to each other.
> 
> One day he is cutting people down for doing *"prima donna shoulder touches,"* wanting to be *"professional gappers,"* and the next day he is saying that anything else but proper form, is *"pixie dust, laughable, old wives tales, and BS." * When some of us tried to explain to JINKS that his *"spiritual snap shooting"* was actually a from of TP, he adamantly told us, in NO uncertain terms, that we were full of chit. One day, describing Rod Jenkins, JINKS said, *"I'm of the opinion that there's something fundamentally flawed about having to wear a band-aid on your nose to shoot a bow"* Now...well, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Yep...guilty as charged Kev...but in my own defense?..why did I call folks out?..to post vids of how they shoot..so myself and others can observe the methods and form others use...and to prompt participation and increase the fun factor and learn from.

I'm always hungry to see how others do it...especially those who claim to be top shots or full of form wisdom...or?...full of something else!LOL

L8R, Bill :cool2:


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

As usually this thread turned into a train wreck - pretty funny until you drag a guy like Rod in to it. His class is about proper form how to achieve it and maintain it - it is NOT about aiming or aiming systems I can promise you that in his clinic Rod was factual and polite about the different ways of aiming and nothing more - if he even mentioned them. 

When I took his clinic we talked about aiming for about 15 minutes out of about 16-18 hours of class and only because I asked him straight up to explain his method of gaping. At the time I was shooting instinctive/site picture/gap-stinktive - what ever you want to call it. His only remark was find a system that works for you and use it - form is the same how ever you aim

If I lived close enough I would be seeing Rod for a tune up every couple of months or so and would be a better archer for it.

Matt


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

100% ditto on your post Matt. 

Hey! You ought to try that “ignore” list thing. It works wonders on narcissistic personality disorder. :^)


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Matt I am glad to hear that - because the things that Jinxster claimed Rod was saying and the way he claimed he was saying it - ie: 

_"He (Rod Jenkins) told two stories of dispelling the pixie dust that some tout as instinctive shooting..."_

_"He made the old cliche of "Burn A Hole In It"..LAUGHABLE..at a rediculous level...and rightfully so." _

_"Rod had some of us wiping tears away laughing at the rediculousness of some of the long standing BS that many believe as gospel..but at the same time?..he didn't do it in a demeaning way.."_

calling someone elses methods and style of shooting and explaining shooting ridiculous, laughable, BS, etc.... seemed a bit out of character for the Rod Jenkins that I met

It is all about respect - if you go calling someone elses method of shooting and way of explaining it ridiculous, laughable, and BS - it should not be surprising that there is a response to such remarks - the problem is that such nonsense is allowed sooooo often that most guys just get sick of it and don't repsond anymore and these types of comments begin to dominate the forum.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

rattus58 said:


> Why would ANYONE not like jinkster?



Does someone not the jinkster? Hard to believe, and I would bet that in a poll of participants in this forum he would find a seat in the front row. I LIKE THE JINKSTER.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Thanks ozzypop. The world looks brighter already. Now if we could eliminate that "Reply with Quote" deal, we'd really have something.[/QUOT
> 
> And then there's the other,more sensible, option. If you can't handle the heat just stay outa the kitchen. No one forcing anyone to look at the thread.
> 
> If a person just reads posts made by those who he thinks happen to agree with him and ignores others then he will surely be uninformed about the subject at hand because he only has part of the information.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

GEREP said:


> I'm not sure anyone personally dislikes JINKSTER, I know I don't. How could I, the only thing I know about him is what I read here. What I do know, and where I think JINKS often runs into a buzz saw, is that he seems to have a new set of absolute truths on a weekly (sometimes daily) basis. Problem is, they are often diametrically opposed to each other.
> 
> One day he is cutting people down for doing *"prima donna shoulder touches,"* wanting to be *"professional gappers,"* and the next day he is saying that anything else but proper form, is *"pixie dust, laughable, old wives tales, and BS." * When some of us tried to explain to JINKS that his *"spiritual snap shooting"* was actually a from of TP, he adamantly told us, in NO uncertain terms, that we were full of chit. One day, describing Rod Jenkins, JINKS said, *"I'm of the opinion that there's something fundamentally flawed about having to wear a band-aid on your nose to shoot a bow"* Now...well, you get the picture.
> 
> ...


True enough if there was intent to be disrespectful...but...when taken out of context purposely and shown there was intent as what some here are saying...is just spoiling for a fight..Further when certain individuals do this all the time whenever Jinkster post something..a pattern develops..which is easily seen if one knows how to look for it.

So...I'll stick to my statement that there are a few folks here on this thread that dislike Jinkster..and always have something negative to add to his post..and they do this purposely very much just as you are...when Bill has given a full explanation on the matter..



> Let me make one thing perfectly clear..."Rod"..didn't bad mouth anyone or anything..(and neither did i)..now he did use the terms BS, Wives Tales and Old Clich'es here and there..but only to either dispell what in his opinion was long term old school beliefs..stuff folks had planted up in their heads with precepts of "But when i was 12 my uncle Lenny showed me this way..."..or?.."My 2nd cousin Louie told me that..."...or the worst of'em all?.."But this guy on the internet said!"


So...if you,me or anyone else takes offense needlessly..I suggest go back and fully read what was said..and keep it in the posters context of telling it...not purposely plagiarize several of his post and re-post them just put them into a negative light when that was not the intent..which is what has been done here..and in some of his other threads..To do otherwise...is just spoiling for a fight.

Mac


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

MAC 11700 said:


> True enough if there was intent to be disrespectful...but...when taken out of context purposely and shown there was intent as what some here are saying...is just spoiling for a fight..Further when certain individuals do this all the time whenever Jinkster post something..a pattern develops..which is easily seen if one knows how to look for it.
> 
> So...I'll stick to my statement that there are a few folks here on this thread that dislike Jinkster..and always have something negative to add to his post..and they do this purposely very much just as you are...when Bill has given a full explanation on the matter..
> 
> ...


And you seem to have some issues with reading comprehension. Jinkster is not arguing with those statements,he even posted 'guilty as charged'. I have pointed these inconsistances out to Bill myself and I have not noticed him taking offense . In fact, I believe he makes jokes about it himself from time to time. If the shoe fits wear it. Now apparently Mr. Jinkster is a big enough man to wear the shoe that fits him and intelligent enough to recognize a shoe when he sees it.

Maybe he will clear up the misunderstanding by telling us if Jenkins actually made the statements that he posted or if they were embellished a bit.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Jinkster, I think it is great that you had the time and made the effort to attend. As far as the ongoing debate of aiming at a conscious /sub-conscious it is starting to be at the level of beating a dead horse. If anyone can aim at an unconscious level I am willing to listen and learn.:wink:


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

no one can aim at an unconscious level - but many can and do aim at a subconscious level - in fact - a case can be made that everyone who shoots well aims at a subconscious level - even those with sights


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

FORESTGUMP said:


> And then there's the other,more sensible, option. If you can't handle the heat just stay outa the kitchen. No one forcing anyone to look at the thread.
> 
> _*If a person just reads posts made by those who he thinks happen to agree with him and ignores others then he will surely be uninformed about the subject at hand because he only has part of the information.*_


Post of the day...:thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Chupacabras, I call it "consciouslessness". :angel:.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

sharpbroadhead said:


> no one can aim at an unconscious level - but many can and do aim at a subconscious level - in fact - a case can be made that everyone who shoots well aims at a subconscious level - even those with sights


Here's ANOTHER perfect example of someone who makes no effort to understand the meaning of other words or other people except for the one's that fit their agendas or with what they already believe.

Unconscious as it relates to aiming...basically means nothing more than an archer not being aware of doing something. It does NOT mean that you can shoot your bow while being knocked unconscious.

For someone like sharp who always likes to throw the dictionary at people to show how the word Instinctive can apply to an aiming technique...I would think he would research the word 'unconscious' and see how it could apply to an aiming technique.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Easykeeper said:


> Post of the day...:thumbs_up


I'll second that :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Jinkster, keep posting. I for one enjoy what you have to say. Nobody is perfect and I find your enthusiasm refreshing. It is a learning process - the more you shoot (properly) the better you get at it an the less you have to focus on certain aspects (aiming) of your shot. Gapping is a great way to learn what the sight picture needs to be to make an accurate shot at a given distance. The more you do it the easier it gets and with practice you can move your focus to other aspects of the shot. Form is always king and without good form and consistant shooting the best aiming system in the world is useless. Sometimes terminology gets in the way but in the end the arrow is always in a specific location at full draw to hit your target at any given range - that aspect has to be repeatable and that arrow has to be in the same position, launched consistantly each and every time to be consistantly accurate. If you pay attention to the location of the arrow or not is up to you. I perfer a scientific approch to shooting, others perfer shooting by feel. Try them both and use what works for you.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

FORESTGUMP said:


> And you seem to have some issues with reading comprehension. Jinkster is not arguing with those statements,he even posted 'guilty as charged'. I have pointed these inconsistances out to Bill myself and I have not noticed him taking offense . In fact, I believe he makes jokes about it himself from time to time. If the shoe fits wear it. Now apparently Mr. Jinkster is a big enough man to wear the shoe that fits him and intelligent enough to recognize a shoe when he sees it.
> 
> *Maybe he will clear up the misunderstanding by telling us if Jenkins actually made the statements that he posted or if they were embellished a bit*.


Really...I think he stated this fact already..



> Let me make one thing perfectly clear..."Rod"..didn't bad mouth anyone or anything..(and neither did i)..*now he did use the terms BS, Wives Tales and Old Clich'es here and there.*.but only to either dispell what in his opinion was long term old school beliefs.


Now..if you can't understand that...I would say your comprehension level is the one lacking here not mine..so...take offense to this if you want..twist it around like others do if you insist on doing so..but in the end...it is clearly evident what is happening and by whom.

Mac


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Here's ANOTHER perfect example of someone who makes no effort to understand the meaning of other words or other people except for the one's that fit their agendas or with what they already believe.
> 
> Unconscious as it relates to aiming...basically means nothing more than an archer not being aware of doing something. It does NOT mean that you can shoot your bow while being knocked unconscious.
> 
> ...


He will never do that Ray..he would have to abandon his beliefs in how everything works...and I firmly am in the opinion his pride will never allow this to happen..Many people are like that..and it is very unfortunate they are..because they short change themselves..and others in their discussions in the process...but..it is what it is..

Mac


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

centershot said:


> Jinkster, keep posting. I for one enjoy what you have to say. Nobody is perfect and I find your enthusiasm refreshing. It is a learning process - the more you shoot (properly) the better you get at it an the less you have to focus on certain aspects (aiming) of your shot. Gapping is a great way to learn what the sight picture needs to be to make an accurate shot at a given distance. The more you do it the easier it gets and with practice you can move your focus to other aspects of the shot. Form is always king and without good form and consistant shooting the best aiming system in the world is useless. Sometimes terminology gets in the way but in the end the arrow is always in a specific location at full draw to hit your target at any given range - that aspect has to be repeatable and that arrow has to be in the same position, launched consistantly each and every time to be consistantly accurate. If you pay attention to the location of the arrow or not is up to you. I perfer a scientific approch to shooting, others perfer shooting by feel. Try them both and use what works for you.


Excellent advise..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Mac


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I read all this stuff back and forth and after awhile it kinda gets comical. I watched a Marvel comics movie yesterday at the theater and now that I read these quotes on here it kinda reminds me of that movie. Absolute war from start to finish.......

I didn't have to read this thread, but I was interested in Jinksters week-end and what he learned. I hope it helped him alot and I'm sure it did from the way he is excited about the schooling he had. When I came on here a few months back I was green as a gourd and my shooting ability with a trad bow stunk to high heaven. I got very good advice from alot of guys on here and I began to see improvement. I was not only missing bad within the target outer ring, I was missing the whole dang....everything.....I had to go back and dig my arrows out of the grass 30 to 100 yds behind my target. Then I started listening to the good advice on here, advice I could decipher and put to good use. Most was about form and then back tension......my arrows started going where I wanted them to go. I bought some NFAA targets and I was able to see where I was improving. I've been enjoying the ride alot better since and I don't really understand all this intellectual back and forth unconsious and subconsious and gap POA stuff but I do understand FEEL and repetition. I contribute what success I've had to all on here that took the time to help me and I appreciate it more than you know and I think Jinkster feels the same way........

I bet he can understand now, more than ever what it takes to shoot the trad bow properly and I'm one on here that is saying...I'm PROUD FOR HIM!


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

Jinks I am glad you enjoyed your time at the clinic and I congratulate you for your decision to go. It's not always easy to forego our pride and be open minded. I hope you enjoy the fruits of your labor. 


OSB-
The world is obviously not set dead against you or they wouldn't have let this gem slip by unexploited. 


sharpbroadhead said:


> I knew that I would do the same - so I went across it on my belly - .


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Forrest - you should have seen it in person - my brother and buddy got quite a laugh - I laughed at myself too - expecially when I got off the tree and my groin muscles started gramping up - it hurt in areas that should not hurt! I can laugh at myself - if they would have filmed it I would have posted it -  But in the end - my brother had the wet boots and clothes - not me


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Here's ANOTHER perfect example of someone who makes no effort to understand the meaning of other words or other people except for the one's that fit their agendas or with what they already believe.
> 
> Unconscious as it relates to aiming...basically means nothing more than an archer not being aware of doing something. It does NOT mean that you can shoot your bow while being knocked unconscious.
> 
> ...


Yeah... my missuse sayed that she was "unconscious" when she agreed to march down to the Justice's office... and still complainin that there aint none... :grin:


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Forest,

I’m think’n the more “sensible” thing to do is just click that ole ignore button one… more… time. Man... this is alright, and it’s very liberating.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> Yep...guilty as charged Kev...but in my own defense?..why did I call folks out?..to post vids of how they shoot..so myself and others can observe the methods and form others use...and to prompt participation and increase the fun factor and learn from.
> 
> I'm always hungry to see how others do it *especially those who claim to be top shots or full of form wisdom...or?...full of something else* !LOL
> 
> L8R, Bill :cool2:



Case in point. I couldn't illustrate what I was talking about any better than you just did Bill.

The only person I recall EVER claiming to be a top shot, or talking about any archery "accomplishments" was you. I certainly never claimed anything like that. 

Here is just a small sampling of some of the things you've said...from just one thread.

*"and i was high shooter of the day..even outscored the open classers with their scopes and 3' stabs...but i have TP hugh?"*

*"when i was like 2nd in the state NFAA BHFSL Compound/Fingers?..i was HIGHLY competitive..." *

*"That said gents?..THIS AIN'T TP"*

*"my snap-shooting is not the result of TP..it's the result of snap-shooting bows that the form purists would deem too heavy a weight for me...but what i'm finding is i really don't care much about me looking like a greek god form model...i don't care about seeing how long i can stand there holding at full draw only top spray'em all over the target and having to give up "instinctive feel" to be replaced with a GAP aiming system..."*

*"i have a lack of willingness to force changes upon myself or "work" at anything archery..as that's exactly what ruined it for me the first time around decades ago when i was well on my way to becoming a state (if not national champ) ..."*


You just can't help stepping in it. It's almost like you enjoy the controversy. The ironic thing about all this is the very people you accused of being wrong were telling you many of the same things you are preaching now...post seminar. Now you are insunuating that they were full of chit, just because they hadn't posted a video of themselves. 

Some of use were trying to help Bill. Having said that, YOU set the tone for how you were going to be treated. Words mean things and when you call people out, you should fully expect that type of response. I always try to help when I can, I try to learn from others when I can, and I always try to share when I feel I have something of value to share.

Jack with me personally or accuse me of lying and I don't care how many smiley faces you put next to it, I'm going to respond in kind.

:teeth:

KPC


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

Personally I find it laughable how many folks have to step up to defend their internet honor via cyber duels. The act of getting riled up by something that 90% of the time that same person won't have the stones to say face to face is silly. I'm just here to have fun and laugh fellas so please keep on keeping on. 

I'm budgeting it in to go to a clinic done by someone that knows how to shoot their bow and not their mouth off. I'll be taking my big bow, no matter what, because that is what I shoot and wish to get better with. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I would highly recommend you look into Rick Welch's clinic - it is one on one - not a group of people and it is for two entire days and given on an actual 3D course. Rick has had several people he instructed go on to win championships, including Scott Langley of Langley outdoor fame and Sean Callanan of Recurve Revolution and Bass ProShops fame. You can get information at www.dakotabows.com

I went to the Fred Asbell clinic offered by Black Widow and it was a group of people and to be honest I learned nothing about shooting that was of any benefit - in fact - it messed me up for a time - but I did learn some neat stuff about still hunting - so it was not a total waste.

I do not think a group setting is worth spending money on - a 2 day or 1 day clinic is a very short time to begin with - and when it is divided up between several people - you might as well watch a video or read a book about shooting. One on one instruction with a champion archer like Welch is priceless - but he puts a very low price tag on it - $500.00 for two days of one on one archery instruction.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Forrest Halley said:


> Personally I find it laughable how many folks have to step up to defend their internet honor via cyber duels..


It is really silly if that's the motivation someone needs or is using to have a debate. For others...it's just a matter of presenting the facts everytime someone makes an inaccurate claim.



Forrest Halley said:


> The act of getting riled up by something that 90% of the time that same person won't have the stones to say face to face is silly..


One thing you can count on with me and a few other guys...there's NOTHING we've said here...we wouldn't say to someone's face.



Forrest Halley said:


> I'm just here to have fun and laugh fellas so please keep on keeping on..


Me too...and many of us love discussing anything and everything archery related. For me it's fun...and I can have a mature debate with someone who disagrees with me. It only gets annoying when someone takes something out of context, makes assumptions or takes a disagreement personally and than starts a temper tantrum as if they're some kind of victim of cyber bulling. Kind of reminds me of a little brother who starts messing with his big brother only to go running off or start crying to mom about being picked on while being convinced that they are totally innocent of starting anything.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Out of context... who does that here? :grin:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> Out of context... who does that here? :grin:


LOL...if I had to make a guess...I would say most of us have done it from time to time....but there are a few people here who seem to do it on a regular basis :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> LOL...if I had to make a guess...I would say most of us have done it from time to time....but there are a few people here who seem to do it on a regular basis :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


:thumbs_up


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> ...but there are a few people here who seem to do it on a regular basis :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


Not really regular, it's just some (and not meaning you) have only one "context" to operate from


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

love jinksters threads ... He is in the learning curve.. like most of us when we started ...first very passionate about the sport..two will try anything to get better as fast as possible.. and a equipment junkie.. sounds like most of us... right... have to say wake up every morning make my coffee flip on the computer and wait with baited breath to see what jinkster has now tried or is going to try... got to say it love the guy and really would like to meet him and shoot a round at a geriatric club course as I`m an old fart that has developed a bit more patience in my older years...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

wow...LOL...glad i was really busy at work today...and didn't have time to check this thread on my droid..as i had a lot of headwork to do on some fordged jet engine main shafts but i'm home at my desktop now and again...wow...this is really crazy..i mean yeah...i guess i could be judged and convicted regarding the "denial of target panic deal"..but since it's something i've struggled with for years (if not decades) yeah...i lie to myself about it just as an effort to try an keep it from invading my head..and i'm certain others who's shooting suffer (or have suffered) from it fully understand my demeanor there.

As far as the..."Dragging Rod Into It"...thing goes?...well?..it's kinda hard to write about my experience at his clinic without mentioning his name but where things were bound to go awry was here..

I wrestled with myself of how much i would divulge here and how i would word it..in *"MY WORDS & MY PERCEPTION"* of what things i learned..and how it changed my thoughts and views...and struggled with myself of..

"How do i SANITIZE IT to where no one could take offense or spin it into something it never was just for the drama and attention of doing such."

and i laughed at myself for even thinking like that..mainly cause i knew that just by even mentioning Rod Jenkins Clinic that it and i were going to come under some form of attack from the spin-masters who seem to think very little of Rod Jenkins and/or myself..and the sad part was i realized there wasn't any way i was going to be able to convey and share the fantastic positive experience i enjoyed at Rods clinic without encountering at least some confrontation and heated debate...and i even considered "not posting or sharing anything about it at all"..but then figured the heck with it...why should the general membership here at A.T. be denied ME SHARING the many positive things i learned at that comparitively inexpensive clinic..and went ahead and just "Told It Like I Percieved It"..not in Rods words.."MINE"...as Matt Potters posting was spot-on regarding how Rod handles himself..which is very carefully with much thought and consideration..and there were many times he was hit with what would be considered "Loaded Questions" regarding "Hot Topics" i.e. the many different schools of thought, terminology and interpretation that exist out there and there were just as many times he'd stand there in deep thought for a few moments deciding wether or not and how he would address it..and every time he did..and did so with the utmost consideration to all.

Now...it's fairly obvious that i have endured quite a steep learning curve the past 9 months or so making the switch to trad..have i stirred the pot quite a few times tossing up some controversial posts?..yep...have i typed up some ignorant commentary?..yep...have i tripped over my own wanker and embarrassed the heck out of myself a few times?...yep...have i lied about my target panic only to admit to having it a day or two later?..yep..will there always be a few that hammer the pee outta me for doing so?..yep..

do i care?..

NOPE! :laugh:

why?...cause i (and others who read my bologna here) have learned a ton in an extremely short time by me having the nads to do so...we've learned a ton about tuning, form, execution, ourselves and?...others...and the beautiful thing was?...

they outted themselves..as either kind, great knowledgable folks with open minds or?..

sore winners with huge egos, hidden agendas and a "my way or the highway" demeanor but..

without a doubt?..even they have their value here and i have no ill feelings towards them in my heart cause beneath it all?..

They are good people who just come across in a different mannor based on their best accountings of their personal experiences..

who share the same passion as i..."we"....

"TRAD ARCHERS" 

but please...don't mistake my re-counting of the thoughts that formed in my head which i then typed here as "Rods Words"..AS THEY ARE NOT..they are "MY Words"..as Rod was extremely cordial and considerate when addressing "Hot Topics"..and i gotta give him credit...he answered them....all of them..and?...

i'm the one who just a week ago thought myself an "instinctive shooter"..and i'm the one that's now percieving it as "pixie dust"...as i learned and accepted that instinctive is just aiming at a subconscious level.

now...carry-on folks..break out the flame throwers...whatever...it is what it is and?..

everything happens for a reason. 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

OK pixie, now where's the picture of that nose?:wave3:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

FORESTGUMP said:


> OK pixie, now where's the picture of that nose?:wave3:


I'm sorry Forest...you musta missed it...on page 1....so here it is again! :cool2:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Rock on Jinkster...:RockOn:...:thumb:


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Matt_Potter said:


> *As usually this thread turned into a train wreck - pretty funny until you drag a guy like Rod in to it. His class is about proper form how to achieve it and maintain it - it is NOT about aiming or aiming systems I can promise you that in his clinic Rod was factual and polite about the different ways of aiming and nothing more - if he even mentioned them.
> 
> When I took his clinic we talked about aiming for about 15 minutes out of about 16-18 hours of class and only because I asked him straight up to explain his method of gaping. At the time I was shooting instinctive/site picture/gap-stinktive - what ever you want to call it. His only remark was find a system that works for you and use it - form is the same how ever you aim
> 
> ...


What Matt said ...

Jim C Jr ... found that ignore button too... much better eh !!!!!

.......And I agree wholeheartedly .... we get rid of those most annoying "multi quote" thingies and we'd be rockin' !!!


----------



## beemer1234 (Dec 2, 2010)

Easykeeper said:


> Rock on Jinkster...:RockOn:...:thumb:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1359278&d=1336515810:thumbs_up


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

With all due respect JINKS, as a dyslexic therapist I know once said, you're "nucking futs."

You can lie to yourself all you want. You can even lie to others, most people see that for what it is. I just have a problem when you accuse me of lying.

*"How do i SANITIZE IT to where no one could take offense or spin it into something it never was just for the drama and attention of doing such."
and i laughed at myself for even thinking like that..mainly cause i knew that just by even mentioning Rod Jenkins Clinic that it and i were going to come under some form of attack from the spin-masters who seem to think very little of Rod Jenkins and/or myself.."*

You're kidding right? Seems to me that it was most people here that were *praising* Mr. Jenkins and his shooting clinic. It was *you* that was knocking his shooting style, his methods, and the effectiveness it might have for a dedicated spiritual, snapshooter like yourself.

I think it's awesome that you've seen the light as it were. I hope your shooting and your enjoyment of the sport improves dramatically. From everyone that I have talked to that has ever attended one of Rod's clinics, that is what they have said about it. I've never attended on of Rod's clinics, but a number of people that I respect have, and to a man, they said it was the best thing they have ever done to improve their shooting. I sincerely hope the same applies to you. 

But please, save us the flip-flopping melodramatics that would make any politician green with envy.

:violin:

KPC


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

Ray,
I'd put you as my number one exception to a brave keyboard cavalier. You also, in my experience don't come out blowing any large trumpets and appear quite reasonable and moderate. For this, I have great respect for you. I'm mainly referring to those trumpeters who regularly attend ban(ne)d practice.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Forrest Halley said:


> I'm mainly referring to those trumpeters who regularly attend ban(ne)d practice.


That was pretty witty! :jazzmatazzes: :wink: and thanks for noticing that other stuff about me.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Forrest Halley said:


> Ray,
> I'd put you as my number one exception to a brave keyboard cavalier. You also, in my experience don't come out blowing any large trumpets and appear quite reasonable and moderate. For this, I have great respect for you. I'm mainly referring to those trumpeters who regularly attend ban(ne)d practice.


Oh.... referrin to me again I see...... :grin:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> That was pretty witty! :jazzmatazzes: :wink: and thanks for noticing that other stuff about me.
> 
> Ray :shade:


 The other stuff???? What's could be fun about that.... :grin:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> The other stuff???? What's could be fun about that.... :grin:


Not much. It's probably a lil boring :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Jinkster, 

I read a couple of posts mention 21 days of bale and then the bridge. Can you tell us a little about your bale practice method?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Not much. It's probably a lil boring :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


Haha.... all alone in yer corner.... :grin:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> Haha.... all alone in yer corner.... :grin:


Naw...I'm never alone :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Naw...I'm never alone :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


my missuse neither... got her intelligent phone to talk to..... :grin: I keep askin why don't she talk to me... and she sayed cuz she wants to talk to someone intelligent... :grin:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> my missuse neither... got her intelligent phone to talk to..... :grin: I keep askin why don't she talk to me... and she sayed cuz she wants to talk to someone intelligent... :grin:


Daaang...she's harsh! :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

c-lo said:


> Jinkster,
> 
> I read a couple of posts mention 21 days of bale and then the bridge. Can you tell us a little about your bale practice method?


Yessir..i can..and will..as follows....

I start out each session, everyday, with the form-master rig..by first just drawing back 3 times (no arrow) while leaving my stringhand arm completely limp from the elbow on down through the hand..actually letting my forearm/wrist/hand just dangle in space under it's own weight completely relaxed...then?..i shoot 5 arrows using the form-master rig to ensure i am engaging that rhomboid muscle for proper back tension..and this is all just to identify, initiate and engage the proper back tension muscles and now the rig comes off and the actual blank-bail session begins... and i shoot 2 ends of 5 arrows each (for a total of 10 reps) while placing 100% complete concentration on JUST each of the following blank-bail form exercises...

EXERCISE #1. Stance: how i stand..from head to toe..which is a tad open.

EXERCISE #2. Bowhand/Grip: i make a stop sign with the hand then just drop the fingers..all knuckles are visible and the finger knuckles assume a 45deg angle..grip edge lines up on the life-line and pressures against my thumb palm (this may vary pending grip on any given bow but should be naturally comfortable, stabil and consistant)

EXERCISE #3. String Purchase/Finger Position: I make sure i'm grabbing the string in a consistant mannor which is a deep hook with the string aligning right on my first finger joint..cause the finger is hard there and the string is resting against cartilage not burying itself into soft tissue (causing a built in pluck)

EXERCISE #4. Anchors: At least two hard points is suggested but i used my thumb knuckle buried into a pressure point on the backside of my jaw and my index finger lightly touching the corner of my mouth and my cock feather lightly touching my upper lip.

EXERCISE #5. Expansion: Increasing Back Tension (from anchor) until the fingers SNAP off the string..and should be a surprise each time when you're doing it right.

EXERCISE #6. Conclusion: basically any act that takes longer to achieve than it does for the arrow to reach the target..which acts as a signal to the subconscious that the shot is over..could be a shoulder touch, seeing/hearing the arrow hit the target..for me?..it's remembering to hold my bowarm up until the arrow impacts..or i should say dropping my bowarm after the arrow impacts..cause then it's over...and finally?..

EXERCISE #7. No Fire Drill: just what it says..nock and arrow..draw, anchor and hold for at least 3 seconds and then let down.

and all of the exercises above are done 10 times each...everyday..for 21 days..accomplish that?..and your ready to move on to phase two...

"The Bridge Program"

which is executing 40 perfect shots at a blank bail from 5yds moving back 5yds at a time to 20yds but..you don't get to move back unless all 40 shots were EXECUTED PERFECTLY..you mess up one shot?..you don't "do over"..you "start over"..from 5yds.

and here's where the moans and groans from the weaker willed start like 5 year olds getting put in "time-out" but i don't view it like that..mainly cause i love form practice and blank-bail..and get more satifaction out of a pristinely executed shot at 3yds than i do centering an X at 20..cause nailing random x's at 20 feels good but..it won't make me a world class trad archer..but perfectly executed shots from 3yds at a blank-bail will! 

Now..that said?..i just did blank-bail for the past week..every night..verbatum..and never shot an arrow past 5yds..until last night..when i decided "no..i'm not gonna miss a monthly club 3D tomorrow and i need to get some 15yd-25yd practice in if i'm going and i am going."..that said?..my 21 Days begins again..this coming monday cause I'm shooting this weekend! :laugh:

And keep in mind..all of those exercises above?..are.."The Basics"...and even...no..."Especially" the pro's refer to them on a regular if not daily basis and me being a former US Marine?..I fully understand that the day "Basic Training" stops?..you're dead..done..finito. :laugh:

Same with archery..especially "TRAD" archery where everything IS "form" and "FORM" is your "everything". 

Hope that helps and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Jinkster that was awesome, I'm signing up :thumbs_up


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

I listened to Rod on The Push Pod Cast series #3, he had a very Intresting story to tell about part of his up bringing and how he got into archey. 

I can see his passion in this sport, and how he took archery as a whole into the next level. 

Don from Western Canada


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm amazed at the posters here who aren't anymore.


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes that happens, but those of us that remain Rep the rewards of their input. 

It was humbling to listen to Rod Jenkins on the Pod Cast. He was hounered to shoot at the Hennery Hill archery club, and learn from Al Henderson. 

Rod learned his skill well as he took up coaching. 

His archery hunting skills are right up there with trad bow. That means alot in my books since this is the category I follow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Best course I ever took


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy Resurrection!...Talk about a "Blast From The Past"?...LOL! 

Fond memories for sure and to think that just a mere 6 years and one stroke later?...and I'm holding at anchor with solid form...Praise God! 


Just got the truck loaded up with bows and arrows...got a short job to run at the shop tomorrow and as soon as I leave that shop?....

it's 200mi north for a 3 day weekend in Ocala National Forest at the TBOF State Championships!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Have fun Bill


----------



## oneTone (Jun 29, 2013)

From Jinkster talking about the Jenkin's clinic- "He preached sticking with one bow."

I think a lot guys would go into withdrawal over this tenet!


----------



## Shotkizer (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for this thread and sharing what was taught! I had made my mine up earlier on attending one of Rods clinic this year. You have a good point on the clinic being the best place to spend archery money, I was thinking the same.


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

I would be hounered to take on 1 of his courses, but I'm waaaaaay to far North West of his area. 

If I do par-take in a shooting school, it will be in Arizona. Hopefully in the winter time since it is -37c us our way,,, not a nice way to learn good shooting form. 

Pretty hard to stay relaxed when a person is wearing 60lbs of winter gear,,, LOL. 

From frozen lands Don


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Jinks post #127 is one of the best posts I've ever read on a forum.....thx for that


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Glad your second time worked out better, I remember first time you wasn't so convinced of the things he said. Hardest part now is not getting lost before everything is ingrained properly. This takes hard work and dedication, the reason why so few top Archers on the scene is because most people either don't have the time or dedication to put that kind of work in.

Regardless of aiming method we all have to (burn a hole) i.e focus on where we want the arrow to go. The running joke with Instinctive Archers isn't the burn a hole, is that they believe if they burn a hole hard enough then Form and shot sequence isn't really required, you see a good Instinctive shot it's only because they have great Form to back it all up, very little to do with the actual aiming method.


----------

